# Steak knives with box



## DLJeffs (Jul 25, 2016)

It's been awhile since I posted anything. Haven't been doing too much wood working. A buddy volunteered to make one of those "Little Library" things and somehow volunteered me to help. Then the whole thing ended up in my garage in various stages of completion for about 3 weeks. I still can't figure out how that happened. We bought a pair of old cabinets from the Rehab Store and then just put a roof over their head, skinned them with siding, applied a paint job, and then we had to dig holes and cement in 4X4's... The lady that started the whole thing didn't lift a finger to help even we dropped not so subtle hints. Oh well, it's done now.




Several months ago I bought some walnut burl thins from mike1950. (Thanks Mike). I decided to make a set of steak knives for my daughter for her birthday or Christmas or her wedding - depending on which came first and how long it took me to make the knives. I bought the knife blanks from Texas Knife Supply (I think, it's been awhile). Timing worked out that I also had time to make a box for them. I used some red cedar, tongue&groove closet lining boards I've had for years. The box and knives came out pretty well I think.
















I have a question about gluing a foam strip in the lid to secure the knives in place during transport. But I'll post that over in the "help needed" section. Cheers all. Doug

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice set up!! Love the handles!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 25, 2016)

Looks nice. I'm sure your daughter will appreciate those.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2016)

Great looking knives and box Doug!


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

